# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Mitsurfer/in auf Flensburger Frde gesucht

## Joe Wagner

Moin

ich bin 16 und surfe seit ein paar Jahren. Ich bin gerade endlich von meinem Anfngerboard heruntergekommen und hab jetzt ein "richtiges" Board, mit dem ich noch viele Fortschritte machen will  :Wink: 
Ich bin gerade dabei Fuschlaufen und Halse zu lernen, Wasserstart klappt auch noch nicht so. Leider bin ich eigentlich immer alleine auf dem Wasser, was doch deutlich weniger Spa macht, als zu zweit oder mit mehreren. Daher wollte ich einfach mal schauen, ob nicht jemand mit dem ungefhr gleichen Knnen oder besser mal Bock hat, sich mit mir auf dem Wasser zu treffen.

Ich bin normalerweise in Schausende oder Holnis unterwegs. Bei Interesse meldet euch gerne  :Smile: 

Liebe Gre,
Joe

----------


## GER 2905

Hallo Joe, 

ich ziehe im September nach Flensburg. Ich werde mein Material wahrscheinlich im FSC unterbringen. Ich bin noch dabei meine Halsen auf meinem 90cm Lorch zu ben, bevor ich auf ein Formula Brett steige.  :Big Smile: 

LG Philipp

----------

